# What a Wonderful World



## Lawrence00 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2021)

Love his rendition


----------



## Gemma (Dec 23, 2021)

Our small town rural local radio station plays this song after they announce someone's death.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 23, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Our small town rural local radio station plays this song after they announce someone's death.


Some cultures celebrate their loved ones existence, express thankfulness, and maybe have some wine. It's all magical. Even an instant of life.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 24, 2021)

Simple Snowflake


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 24, 2021)

Lawrence00 said:


> Simple Snowflake


For me the snowflake/s are one of the most beautiful and fascinating parts of life.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 25, 2021)

Yellowstone


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 25, 2021)

Hard to beat Satchmo. Mike


----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 25, 2021)

Grand Canyon


----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 29, 2021)

Warmth and Anticipation


----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 30, 2021)

Rainbow


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 6, 2022)

Just bubbles


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 11, 2022)

Iceland


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 18, 2022)

Trees


----------

